# Touchpad GPS Android



## andymw (Sep 11, 2011)

I bought a Vodofone Bluetooth GPS keyring receiver for £11.55 today from Amazon. Worked perfectly. with BLUETOOTHGPS (free download from the market) and Sygic SatNav trial. Google Maps also worked well. Leave it on your keyring and works just as if the TouchPad had built-in GPS


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

how long will TP last with bluetooth turned on?


----------

